# Amazon UK since the new year?



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Has anybody ordered anything from Amazon UK this year? How did it go? Fees? VAT? 

Thanks


----------



## KenzoXIV (Nov 13, 2013)

As someone who sells on Amazon I can safely say its a nightmare and we still haven't got our heads around it.

I am Interested to hear if anyone has tried buying and what the result was though?

Kenzo


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

So am I. Luckily I don't really need anything at the moment.


----------



## Italia-Mx (Jan 14, 2009)

I haven't used the Amazon UK service at all this year but I recently received a notice from my Italian bank stating that if I purchased anything in Europe using any European currency other than the Euro, as usual I would pay more or less depending on the exchange rate but I would now also be charged a fee for the transfer. I don't know if Sterling was ever considered a European currency but I thought immediately that the bank must have been referring to Sterling now that the UK has left the EU.


----------



## MikeItMo (Mar 3, 2018)

I too have held off using Amz UK after hearing some nightmare stories re import duties etc.
I have managed to find the books I wanted on Amz in Germany, France and Spain . Even though all priced in euros, the prices are not the same. Delivery was ok and, of course, no customs problems The choice is limited on titles but I got my choices through Amz market place.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

It makes sense if the item can be found but Amazon at times segments items per territory. Or just prices that way. 

Products the average Italian isn't going to buy but are common in the Uk can be over the top price wise buying from Amazon.it but almost free from Amazon.uk. 

The opposite is also true. A stove top Moka coffee pot is almost always going to be cheaper if bought on Amazon.it for example.


----------



## MikeItMo (Mar 3, 2018)

I remember some years ago, not so recently, when one could get free delivery from UK Amz, over a certain spend. Even when shipping was paid more recently the price often came in lower than buying books (and always with electronics) in Italy, on Amz or otherwise. Now I imagine the shipping plus customs demands make the UK Amz option unfeasible, and so EU Amz becomes cheaper. Though instead of feeding the beast, I try to source through Amz Marketplace, then go direct to the seller if they have a site, and order that way.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

MikeItMo said:


> I try to source through Amz Marketplace, then go direct to the seller if they have a site, and order that way.


Depends on what you're buying. I tend to avoid the third party sellers. Amazon is very easy to deal with if you have a problem. Or a warranty claim even a year later.

Some items are also heavily faked. Amazon will comingle inventory which means if one seller on Amazon has fakes you risk getting the faked item. If Amazon sends you a fake you don't end up arguing with the seller.


----------



## MikeItMo (Mar 3, 2018)

Yes, I suppose I should have underlined that I was talking about books though


----------



## 1766376 (Apr 24, 2021)

I’ve ordered stuff off Amazon UK recently and everything was fine, shipping was just a pound or two higher than usual. But I got stuff from Amazon directly so I can’t say anything about third party sellers. What I’ve noticed though, although customer service denies it, is that hardly any of the items I used to buy regularly are available for shipping to Italy anymore, including biscuits, chocolates, vitamins etc. It says they’re temporarily unavailable but will show them as available with a uk address.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

I've seen that also. Not just food. The weird one was digital download of software


----------



## 1766376 (Apr 24, 2021)

Yep... unfortunately that’s not just on the uk site though, it’s also on any of the other Amazon sites... very silly though, I agree!


----------

